# Bras Pub Meet.. harvester hornchurch



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Last year a few of us went to the barking show and met up at a pub.
This year we are planning to do it again.
there were a couple of local harvester pubs, we can debate which one before we go..
someone might have to dig up the thread or do a yell.com and find them again lol..
anyway, anyone who wants to meet up for a beer and some grub then thats cool..
i guess you dont have to go to the show 1st if you just like beer lol, but most of us will be there.
i will have a table with a few corns myself, not too much as its early in the year for me..
anyone up for it then?? add to the thread so we can get an idea of numbers.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think its sat 14th july?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

count me n danos in...


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

depending on work I should be there


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

where is it and when i have a few to sell 

i would like to meet a few of you guys : victory:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

me and sarahj are going


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah me and my other half will be there : victory:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Mark and i are planning on coming as long as my back is not to bad but its only about 50ish miles from us so that aint to bad


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Me and the OH will be there! It's over a 3 hour drive but what the heck  Wish I'd booked a table really but I guess I'll save everything for Exeter and just go to have a look


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is a thread on here somewhere about the exact details..
its not a bg place, but its a uk show so it wont be that big..
should be some ok stuff there though.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you have to be a member of anything to be able to get in??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no bex, not for this one


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Cheers Nigey Dude!!!!! 

Whooooooooooooo im coming to see youuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus you owe me a drink! WHOO!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

typical woman lol.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

shut it ill bring you a Boubon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> shut it ill bring you a Boubon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A bourbon?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> A bourbon?


if every one of us brought you a bourbon, you'd have a hell of a lot though


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

found it...
BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY

Are pleased to announce a
Reptile Fair at
Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex
On 14th July 2007

Open to the public from 10am to 4pm
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p
(Under 5’s free)

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods

NO sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult

For enquiries on tables e-mail:

[email protected]

£15 per 6ft table length
Electricity available


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

count us in please Nige. (two of us )


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i might be there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

leogirl said:


> if every one of us brought you a bourbon, you'd have a hell of a lot though


i would if they turned up, just hope not as many do what they did for the bbq lol... 'yeah i'm comin' then it looks like no one is gonna bother,


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

can anyone remember which pub it was last year?


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> can anyone remember which pub it was last year?


 
i want somewhere with decent food niggy


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well last year we went to a harvester and the grub was pretty good.
i'll do a search now


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, heres a few local ones.
*Harvester*



The Compass, 125, Abbs Cross Lane, Hornchurch, Essex RM12 4XS 
Tel: *01708 450240*

*ok thats the most local one.*
*CANT REMEMBER where we went last year... think it began with I?, although we also had romford on the list*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

The beehive iin Ilford ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> The beehive iin Ilford ?


thats the one.
can anyone remember where we went last year?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I'd like to come but will be coming my train as we don't drive and i'm not sure what train station we'd need to go to as there loads in essex?*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to the pub or the actual show sam?
i dont know the area all that well so i cant advise, maybe someone more local can?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> to the pub or the actual show sam?
> i dont know the area all that well so i cant advise, maybe someone more local can?


*To the show as we'll all leave round about the same time to go pub? Should i email that lady who has the info on the tables as she must know the nesrest train station to the show?*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what helen? yeah she should be able to help.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> what helen? yeah she should be able to help.


*Yea  right doing it now and i'll post the info here when helen gets back to me as it may help others aswell*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if we can get quite a few from the forum to go it will really bump up the numbers at the show.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Sam, If you are getting a train you can get off at Barking train station and its not far from there ( I could meet you if you want?) 

x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> Hey Sam, If you are getting a train you can get off at Barking train station and its not far from there ( I could meet you if you want?)
> 
> x


there ya go, just dont go to the pub without us lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> there ya go, just dont go to the pub without us lol


I might just take her home :mf_dribble: lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, that sounds like a good idea, got a camera? :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Hey Sam, If you are getting a train you can get off at Barking train station and its not far from there ( I could meet you if you want?)
> 
> x


*Oh thanks hun that would be great *



pixie_bex said:


> I might just take her home :mf_dribble: lol


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:*lol*



cornmorphs said:


> lol, that sounds like a good idea, got a camera? :lol2:


*Yep i have a camera but wont be sharing lol*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah u will... if you want ur snakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> *Oh thanks hun that would be great *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol well ill pm you my mobile number hun, Will have room for 1 more to meet at Barking station if anyone else needs a lift 
xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, well at least someone might turn up


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

lol well we should be there Nige.  (show and pub)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one.. its more about the pub for me lol, i wont have all that much to sell at this one anyway.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> lol well ill pm you my mobile number hun, Will have room for 1 more to meet at Barking station if anyone else needs a lift
> xx


*Thanks hun oh and my other half may be coming but were not 100% sure yet so lets just say yea he is as ya know what men are like lol*



cornmorphs said:


> lol, yeah u will... if you want ur snakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*Ooo baby do you feel left out lol and yep i really do want my snakes so whats a girl to do :hmm:*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, ah well.. i wont hold you to ransom... maybe you can buy bex the beer she claims i owe her? lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im gonna go 

Anyone got directions from the station..

As for the train, it is on the C2Cline. 

Get on the tube at H&islington, change at west ham, to the overground, and it is one stop to barking.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dunno yet, sure the answer will come out pretty soon


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

me and my other half will def be at pub ... if theres drink shes there lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

leogirl said:


> me and my other half will def be at pub ... if theres drink shes there lol


sweet, lesbians :lol2:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i can meet people at barking station if they're not sure where to go from there...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

damb she ignored me lol.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

heya, any word on what pub everyones goin2 yet? make sure you let me know!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not 100% agreed yet


----------



## baker (May 21, 2007)

ill try and go dont no wht i doin yet tho =P


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not 100% agreed yet


i said me and sarah are coming
take it were not your pub type?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

eh? lol... all are welcome, its upto you what you do when you get there.. i will have a beer and a meal probably.. not sure if it will be me and katy or the kids yet.. paul (twodogs) and his son should be coming.. hope so lol, need his snakes to fill my table up


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Im down for it, have a couple of requests from people asking me to find them things.
Would be good to meet more people off the forum to.
Will probably be the dad and brother as well.
Let us know whats happening Nigey


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> damb she ignored me lol.


who ignored you?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

leogirl said:


> who ignored you?


dont worry, it wont be funny anywmore


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be up for it if it's a Harvester Nige.... they do good food.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ratboy said:


> I'll be up for it if it's a Harvester Nige.... they do good food.


no probs mate.. sounds like there may well be a few


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, i found out which one it was.
it will be the harvester in hornchurch..
i will be leaving the show at 2 ish, so just meet there whenever you have all finished at the show, and if you dont go to the show then just get there when you wish.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

*meeting at the pub*

so have we decided which pub we are going to meet at after the show there will be at least 3 of us going we will prob have something to eat at the pub


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, look in the above post lol..
might start a new thread on it


----------

